# Bitte um eure Meinung für das Layout



## sconey (25. November 2005)

Hallo tutorialer 

Ich habe hier diese Seite gemacht und bin net ganz zufrieden.
Irgendwas fehlt und irgendwas muss geändert werden.
Um was es bei der Seite gehen soll kamm man ja den Links entnehmen.
Da ich nicht weiterkomme und nur noch rückwärts arbeite wollte ich meine momentanen Stand zur Diskussion frei geben 
Ich hoffe auf viel konstruktive Kritik.

sconey


----------



## Mamphil (25. November 2005)

*Re: bitte um eure Meinung für die Seite*

Hallo,

ich finde das Babyblau einerseits unpassend zum Logo und den anderen Farben und andererseits unpassend zur Seriösität eines Unternehmensberaters.

Unabhängig von der Farbwahl finde ich das grundsätzliche Layout aber passend.

Mamphil


----------



## sconey (25. November 2005)

*Re: bitte um eure Meinung für die Seite*

achja! Vielen Dank, dass du das angesprochen hast!
Ich wurde gebeten die Seite in Grau/Silber und einem Pastellblau zu machen.
Finde ich auch komisch, da das Logo ja eher gelb/gold ist, aber wenn das der Wunsch ist ... 
Wenn ihr einen Vorschlag für ein "besseres" Blau habt dann nur her damit!

danke


----------



## Mamphil (26. November 2005)

*Re: bitte um eure Meinung für die Seite*

Hallo,

das Pastellblau würde ich extrem ins weiß-graue gehen lassen und in den Hintergrund verbannen. Die Textbox würde ich dagegen weiß oder sehr hell grau machen.

Vielleicht findest du auch themenbezogene Bilder, die du oben in den dunkelgrauen Bereich zwischen Logo und "Bewerbung" setzen kannst?

Mamphil


----------



## Boromir (26. November 2005)

*Re: bitte um eure Meinung für die Seite*

Hallo sconey,

das Design finde ich gut, mir ist aber was anderes aufgefallen.
In der Willkommenszeile steht "Ihrem Portal für Ihren Erfolg", sollte man da nicht besser schreiben,
"Das Portal für Ihren Erfolg"?
Ansonsten schließe ich mich der Meinung von Mamphil an.

Boromir


----------



## sconey (27. November 2005)

*Re: bitte um eure Meinung für die Seite*

hier mein neuer entwurf 

zum Text oben: den fande ich so interessanter. Gramatikalisch ist beides richtig  aber danke für deine Analyse, Mamphil


----------



## SilentWarrior (27. November 2005)

*Re: bitte um eure Meinung für die Seite*

_Viel_ besser! Insbesondere das Bild oben passt imo extrem gut ins Gesamtkonzept.

Allerdings würde ich dem «Bewerbung»-Button noch eine andere Farbe verpassen – dieser blau-grüne Verlauf wirkt irgendwie deplaziert und störend.


----------



## Mamphil (27. November 2005)

*Re: bitte um eure Meinung für die Seite*

Schon besser  Der "Bewerbung"-Button sieht aber irgendwie (immer noch?) aufgeklebt und an der Stelle unpassend aus. Um ein wenig Farbe ins Spiel zu bringen: Versuche mal, das Bild einzufärben, also aus dem Schwarz-Weiß-Bild z. B, ein Blau-Weiß-Bild zu machen.

Zur Grammatik: Was richtig ist und was falsch ist hat nichts damit zu tun, was sich gut anhört. "Willkommen auf http://www.J-B-Consult.de - Das Portal für Ihren Erfolg" ist IMHO falsch, ich persönlich würde jedoch "Willkommen auf http://www.J-B-Consult.de - Dem Portal für Ihren Erfolg" vorziehen, da du so das doppelte "Ihrem" / "Ihren" vermeidest.

Mamphil


----------



## sconey (27. November 2005)

*Re: bitte um eure Meinung für die Seite*

@SilentWarrior ich werde es veruchen 
@Mamphil erst jetzt habe ich dich richtig verstanden und du hast natürlich recht  
wo der Button sonst hin soll dafür hätte ich jetzt keine Idee :S

Danke für euer Bemühen


----------



## mr-otin (27. November 2005)

*Re: bitte um eure Meinung für die Seite*

Hallo,

sehr schlichtes aber doch schoenes Design. Bitte ändere doch trotzdem den Rechtschreibfehler in "Dem  Po(r)tal zum Erfolg".

best regards
Dave


----------



## sconey (28. November 2005)

*Re: bitte um eure Meinung für die Seite*

ajajaj vielen Dank
hier ist der neue Entwurf.
Ich hoffe der Button passt nun besser.


----------



## Mamphil (28. November 2005)

*Re: bitte um eure Meinung für die Seite*

Hi!

- Warum ist der "Bewerbung"-Button nicht direkt in der Menüzeile?
- Die Höflichkeitsform "Ihren" schreibt man immer noch groß, da hat sich mit der Rechtschreibreform nichts geändert.
- Ist das Logo bewusst so gestaltet, dass das "SULT" vom "CONSULT" im Vergleich zum "CON" so dünn erscheint? Und: Hast du mal versucht, das B auch als "Scherenschnitt" zu gestalten?

Mamphil


----------



## sconey (28. November 2005)

*Re: bitte um eure Meinung für die Seite*

HiMamphil,

Warum ist der "Bewerbung"-Button nicht direkt in der Menüzeile?:
ich wollte dem Bewerbungsbutton eine übergeordnete Stellung geben. Während die anderen Links nur der Information dienen, wird man bei "Bewerbung" aktiv.
Anders: alles anderen Links sollen darauf hinarbeiten, dass man, sofern man überzeugt wurde, auf "Bewerbung" klickt.

Zum Logo: Da darf/soll ich nichts dran ändern! Vorgabe eben


----------



## zioProduct (28. November 2005)

*Re: bitte um eure Meinung für die Seite*

So geht der Bewerbe Button unter, und das Desing wirkt unvollständig, weil da oben einfach so n Linkbutton hängt... Ich fand dein Bsp vorhin besser, dort wo er Blau ist, musst nur noch das Blau ein wenig mehr anpassen, dann finde ich es guuuuuuuut


----------



## sconey (28. November 2005)

*Re: bitte um eure Meinung für die Seite*

hmm das habe ich auch gedacht und nun wo du es geschrieben hast bin ich überzeugt  danke


----------



## thagozu (28. November 2005)

*Re: bitte um eure Meinung für die Seite*

fand den "bewerbung" button auch blau besser, so geht er unter


----------



## MFC openGL (28. November 2005)

*Re: bitte um eure Meinung für die Seite*

In der Titelleiste...  Ihren Erfolg, da schreibt man Ihren groß


----------



## da_Dj (28. November 2005)

*Re: bitte um eure Meinung für die Seite*

Hat sich ja ordentlich was getan  Allerdings find ich das "Blau" zu Lila, Geschmackssache (wobei Lila so weit ich mich erinner in den meisten Kulturen und auch bei uns eher was Negativ behaftetes hat) Ansonsten wie ich dir schon via MSN gesagt hab, das Ihren groß  (schön, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin der das meint ). Evtl. den Schriftzug mit dem Portal oben mittig setzen, könnte dadurch noch einen Tick besser sein, aber sonst ... Daumen hoch Rony.


----------



## sconey (30. November 2005)

grrr das Ihren steht doch schon längst groß da   
danke


----------



## tom_stuttgart (1. Dezember 2005)

*Re: bitte um eure Meinung für die Seite*

ich finde das Design ohne Lila um Klassen besser.
Vorallem das Bild im Hintergrund wirk sehr seriös.
Der Sache mit dem Bewerbungsbutton kann ich mich nur anschließen, den finde ich auch deplaziert.


----------

